

Revolutionary User Interfaces - michael_fine
http://timeline.verite.co/examples/user-interface/

======
ryanbrunner
Things got quite Apple-centric near the end there. I don't doubt Apple has
been responsible for a huge number of innovations recently in user interfaces,
but there's some notable omissions like gesture recognition and motion sensing
(via the Wii and XBox 360), and crediting Siri with the invention or even
popularization of speech recognition is one of the bigger stretches I've heard
recently. Dragon Dictate would probably be a natural fit for an early
popularizer of that technology.

------
gildas
1963: Ivan Sutherland developed "Sketchpad, A Man-Machine Graphical
Communication System" in his thesis at MIT's Lincoln Labs [1]

1969: The Genesys system, developed by Dr. Ron Baecker in MIT's Lincoln
Laboratory was one of the world's first interactive systems for real-time
animation [2]

1980: Richard A. Bolt from MIT wrote Put-that-there : voice and gesture at the
graphics interface [3]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USyoT_Ha_bA>

[2] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZYslfBpC10>

[3] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Pr2KIPQOKE>

------
pdelgallego
There are a few important missings. Just to point one, the Googles's original
UI was as revolutionary as many of the examples here.

~~~
Bjoern
Given there are missing things, but what do you mean by google ui? A search
box?

~~~
pdelgallego
I mean the spartan user interface approach the followed in the early 2000s in
their core product.

We give for granted now that applications should be clean, focus, etc, but for
many years that was not the trend. To put it into perspective, its major
rivals at the time (Yahoo, and MSN) followed the opposite path.

Google had a huge impact on how web interfaces are done today.

They also popularize ajax when they launched gmail but that its another story.

~~~
ryanbrunner
Ironcially, I can remember Yahoo being lauded very early on for the same thing
(spartan user interface, insanely fast load times, etc.) back when it started.

If anything, Google was a return back to spartan interfaces after the initial
batch of search engines got too caught up in portal mania.

------
wazoox
There are many, easily correctable errors. The Univac isn't called Unicvac.
The Osborne 1 wasn't available in 1976 but 1981. Microsoft windows was
released in 1985, not 1982. Speech recognition was available with Dragon
Dictate in 1994 or so.

